# printStackTrace();



## bugatti_1001 (2. Sep 2007)

Hallo
Was bedeutet denn genau


```
printStackTrace();
```
?


----------



## Jango (2. Sep 2007)

printStackTrace() verfolgt beim Debuggen den Fehler bis zum Ursprung zurück. Du erfährst Klasse und Zeile.


----------



## byte (2. Sep 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/Throwable.html#printStackTrace()


----------



## bugatti_1001 (2. Sep 2007)

danke


----------

